# Cheap source of expensive yarns?



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I started looking in my closet at a bunch of sweaters that I have not worn in years and will probably never wear again. Can these sweaters be unraveled and the yarn used for another project? I realize the amount would limited but I have a lot of sweaters and the colors could be mixed. Some of the sweaters are cashmere and angora. Some are just regular yarn. Some of my ideas are just that but I was really curious about this one. Can it be done.? I have also seen some really huge sweaters at yard sales and thrift shops for 50 cents. These would yield a lot of yarn/fiber. Most of the sweaters are knit pullovers, some are obviously crochet, and some look to be woven.
DC


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

If they are natural fibers you could do felt projects. 
As Far as unraveling and re-using, why not as long as the fiber is still in good shape. I've unraveled my own crochet sweaters after getting them done and then not liking the end result. Would then make something completely different with the yarn. You'll run into problems at the seams. You might think it's more trouble than it's worth. smile


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

If you really want to try the more expensive yarns for low prices, check out www.smileysyarns.com. They have different yarns on sale every week. They do have a minimum order of $50 for their internet sales, but if you were to get together with a friend, it would not be hard to meet that. Right now they have Lion brand suede for 60% off! And some yarns as low as 77 cents per skein!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've purchased peruvian made wool sweaters (really strange arm lengths or odd sizes) for $1.00 and unravelled them to use the yarn for other things. yup. it works. You need to unsew them first...getting a front, back and sleeves (the sleeves from those big oversized sweaters make GREAT winter hats, btw.)

work slowly so they don't get knotted as you pull the yarn out. I usually sit and watch a DVD

I've no idea if angora can be unravelled, tho. 

If the sweaters are fulled at all, don't waste your time. It's easy to cut them up into pieces and sew the pieces together into a great shawl, or quilt like thing. or fold over a long piece, sew up the sides, and you have a pouch or purse


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the great ideas and votes of confidence. Its getting cold so theres nothing to do outside after I do the goat chores. I have too many old clothes that I no longer wear and that includes the sweaters. I think I willspend a few hours taking things apart to make quilts and learn to knit. Knitting brings me to another subject to post on.
DC


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

To get the kinks out of 'recycled' yarn, you need to wind it into a skein (we do so on a niddy noddy) and wet it, hang it and weight the bottom, just like you do to set the twist to handspun yarn. Works great.

I've found some amazing yarn in the form of sweaters from goodwill...
dawn


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I would suggest testing how stretchy the garment feels. If the sweater has been washed, blocked, pressed, dry-cleaned much... the yarn may not have the springy quality of new yarn, thus affecting the final product. I seem to fall into fancy yarns here & there just by watching out for them. Yard sales, church rummage, clearance at all-purpose craft stores or department stores. I'm mighty frugal, but somehow undoing a garment someone could use as-is doesn't feel frugal to me. Just my take on it. Sue


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Use Less said:


> I would suggest testing how stretchy the garment feels. If the sweater has been washed, blocked, pressed, dry-cleaned much... the yarn may not have the springy quality of new yarn, thus affecting the final product. I seem to fall into fancy yarns here & there just by watching out for them. Yard sales, church rummage, clearance at all-purpose craft stores or department stores. I'm mighty frugal, but somehow undoing a garment someone could use as-is doesn't feel frugal to me. Just my take on it. Sue


I agree on the" someone could use as is", however if you have been to yard sales and thrift shops lately, you see that they have so much clothing they are not selling. A lot of thrift shops are sending their unsold clothing to recyclers that then turn it into insulation or sound proofing or even thrown away. Even the mission and other homeless shelters are not accepting clothing as they have too much. I would rather take it apart and use it myself than see it chopped up into one of these other items which becomes too expensive for me to consider using.
DC


----------

